# Morels in Erie County



## cbane2008 (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone finding any Morels around Erie?


----------



## breezie5353 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm in Crawford and no sign of them yet. Going out tonight to check the woods and see what's come up in the past few days. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jamjakin (May 20, 2014)

im finding some everyday looking, handful here and there, am i late or early anybodys advice, been finding half frees, blondes big as my pinky finger and couple 3 4 inchers , big question am i early or late thanks


----------

